# M.F.



## airosa

Buenos días a todos:

Tengo aquí una cuenta médica en catalán que dice:

Honoraris Mèdics

Actes Mèdics    xx,xx
Rx                  xx,xx
Materials          xx,xx
M.F.                00,00        
------------------------
                      xx,xx

¿Qué puede significar M.F.? Agradecería cualquier sugerencia.


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Tienes algo de contexto? ¿De qué tipo de pruebas médicas se trataba, por ejemplo?


----------



## airosa

Se trata de una lesión de rodilla. Examen visual, Rx y una punción. Pero al lado de M.F. figuran 00,00 euros, así que ... el contexto no ayuda.


----------



## merquiades

Hola. He buscado por internet y sólo he podido encontrar una abreviatura M.F. en la página web de la CASS (Caixa andorrana de seguretat social). No sé si es lo que buscas, lo pongo por si acaso, pero siendo tan extraño es muy probable que no.

M. F.   Majoració per una visita en diumenge o festiu

También (poco probable)  Metge Forense


----------



## Agró

Material(s) Fungible(s)?

Poc probable, però, després precisament de "Materials".


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Material(s) Fungible(s)?
> 
> Poc probable, però, després precisament de "Materials".



Monitorització fetal? També sembla poc probable. L'opció del plus de festius del Merquiades té sentit.


----------



## airosa

merquiades said:


> M. F.   Majoració per una visita en diumenge o festiu



Gracias. Creo que es lo que buscaba. La cuenta es de un Centro Médico de Andorra. ¿Majoració? ¿Sobreprecio?

Muchas gracias a todos por su deseo de ayudar.


----------



## merquiades

airosa said:


> Gracias. Creo que es lo que buscaba. La cuenta es de un Centro Médico de Andorra. ¿Majoració? ¿Sobreprecio?
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por su deseo de ayudar.



¡Qué bien! Por una vez he acertado..

Aumento de precio, recargo por una visita en domingo o festivo


----------

